
Nashville’s mayor wants to ban electric scooters after a man died riding one - lil-scamp
https://qz.com/1651353/nashville-may-ban-electric-scooters-after-man-dies-riding-one/
======
100100010001
I find it funny that most cities have banned skateboarding on sidewalks, but
an electric one with a handle is okay... as long as the company gives the city
a little money. This along with lobbying makes me think it’s time for another
revolution. We are being taxed on everything, but it’s the corporations and
lobbiest groups that are represented by our government.

